# A couple of drawings



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Just wanted to share...


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

A little more...


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Magnificent work! Thanks for sharing


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

I love the bikes,the chrome work is amazing.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm glad that you shared. Great work.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

Here's a better resolution shot of the Triumph engine. It hangs in an office near Fresno, California now. I worked very hard to get the chrome correct.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

I drew this piece to benefit Wheelers for the Wounded. Sale of the original and limited edition prints help to put on an annual event where we take wounded soldiers and their families on an offroading adventure. It happens in Texas near Fort Hood and San Antonio and the military hospitals.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Is astounding appropriate?? The Triumph leaves me speechless.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

This is "Wing Man". I also drew this pencil to benefit Wheelers for the Wounded. There is a LOT of lead in the pilot's visor.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Another pencil...


----------

